
Galaxy Tab vs. iPad: Can Samsung Become a Real Apple Rival? - lotusleaf1987
http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/samsung-apple-rival-ipad-galaxy-tab/19795669/
======
nhangen
I've seen the Galaxy, and while it's nice, there's no way I'd rather have it
than the iPad. It feels clunky, and let's face it...right now the app store is
one of the appeals of the iPad.

